# London Meet Up???



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello!!

I know you guys have only just met up but Amber and I were very sorry to not be able to make it as we would really love to meet you all and also get to know people in 'real life' who are travelling the same journey as us! We don't live exactly in london but we're not far away and just wondered if we arranged something for maybe late august if anyone would be interested in a london meet up?

PS We're only doing it for the brownies really  

Lynn


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

BROWNIES!!!!

Where Who makes these, I want, I want


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oooo we'll be up for that


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi All,

Yeah we would be up for that too. And its not only for the bronnies (wink wink).

Stephx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well PT, you can certainly count us in..............where ever it is (within reason)! Got a few weekends/sundays with things on but throw some dates around and lets see who can make what?

A trip to London is always a bit of fun, would be good to make a day/afternoon of it again!

I'll bring the brownies 

Where were you thinking ?

L
xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Well we are free the 22/23rd weekend or the 29/30th weekend and could do either sat or sun - how do these dates sit with everyone?

Suggestions for things to do on a postcard......but assuming the weather is lovely green park is probably my favourite area of london so we could do the picnic thing! There is so much to do in london we could always do some touristy bits later!

ooooh now we're excited!!

xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I don't think we have anything planned weekend of the 30th...it's DW 28th bday on the 31st so will be good to be in London for one day, to do something! that wekend last year was fantastic, we walked along the Thames after going to watch Lion King and then off to a steak house in the borough!

So count us in...that weekend. Can't do the 23rd (I think its that weekend, if not it's the weekend before) it's our Godsons 3rd birthday party!!!

Green Park and Picnic would be nice, but don't fancy lugging the stuff for the day if we go off elsewhere, as would probabaly get the train up! (But it's all still possible, just needs thinking about from my end)

x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

hey - been talking to amber and we were wondering if people would be up for making it a bit more of a day about town - we could go on the sightseeing bus/museums/london eye or something and we could always have lunch in covent garden or something or incorporate a picnic in the park but go to the m&s food opposite and just get some bits in there saving carrying loads of stuff...

whatever people fancy really - I'm a londoner originally so love anything to do with it so I'm biased - hehe


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well PT, haven't spoken to Kate, But yeah sounds a great day....count us in! 

We need friends! LOL

xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

are you talking july?


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I think initially August Aimee, but am sure it might be able to be changed, nothing set in stone!

Are you around then?

L


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

were in london 27th to 2nd jul/aug .... thinking of heading to brighton to meet with ros & evelete some point that week ....

our time in london gets v booked up so its hard to make a commitment .... so wldnt want to steer everine in a certain direction dates wise and then not make it.

.... but wld love to meet park for lunch sounds great .....


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Aimee 

Are you guys going to brighton pride on the 1st august then?? Me and amber are meeting some friends down there aswell that day... would be nice to meet you guys!

Lynn x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

no way!! i didnt realise it was b pride that weekend ... ill tell gabs, we may well have friends going down ... last year our best friend;s club had a tent or some such at b pride.  oooh ....   

ax


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I suspect we'll go to Brighton pride for a bit just to have a nose about as its only down the road from us.

I dont mind what we do for the london meet up just let me know when, where and what to bring lol

Em


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

I would be keen for a London meet-up.  Unfortanlty DW works most weekends, so it will prob just be me.  

I can't do the weekend of 22/23rd Aug.  Could do Sat 29th Aug but can't do the rest of that weekend (do you all realise this is Aug bank holiday weekend?)

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

ooo no i didnt realise!! Another bank holiday woo woo!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

We would be up for doing anything really, not sure if bank hol would be a good idea as everywhere seems to get pretty well busy expecially if the weather is nice.

Stephx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well.....I'm/We're up for anything, and any weekend we can make. 

The only good thing about doing it on BH is that for all us normal Mon/Fri workers, we will have the next day off! hehehehe lol

I think anytime in August will be particulary busy due to school holidays! 

xx


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All - havent posted for a while but see your all planning a london meet up !

Im just down the road in sunny old southend so would be great to hopefully beable to make it !

Baby is due on august 11 so hopefully it will be out on time and me, DP, Tate, Harrison and baby no 3 can come along !

would be great to meet you all 

XXXX


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hay twinmummy - long time no 'see' hows the pregnancy going?


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

I wonder if making it for September will be easier especially since school holidays will then be over, it won't be a bank holiday weekend and it gives more warning for people to be able to make it.  

B x


----------



## Twinmummy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey BaT - september would prob be better timing for us but we will go with the majority ! X

Hey aimee -yes long time no see!! - i kind of 'got out of the habit of posting' if that makes sense !!I just found being preg, chasing around after 2 lively 2 year olds and work all too much so here i am, the final few weeks and a bit of me time!!! pregnancy is going quite well thank you! ill be 35 weeks on tuesday and its my last day at work tomorrow so im looking forward to doing the exciting bits now like shopping and finishing off the nursery! pregnancy totally different from the last time as this little one moves non stop ! makes me realise just how little room the boys had in there ! Baby is lying back to back at the mo so im hoping it will move, and i also looking forward to giving birth ! do i sound mad ha ha its only last time it was a c -section so there was non of that arrggggh im in labour quick quick ha ha !!! ill prob change my mind when the pain starts but im not scared im all up for it !!!


SO how is your new little family doing ? Lucia is absolutely gorgeous - i saw the pics you posted not so long ago, you must both be so proud. How is gaby finding it all , i know sometimes it can be hard for 'the partner' as they dont have the 9 months to prepare as such !! i remember chris getting a big shock on day 3 during the night ! she was like oh my god im so tired and they are BOTH up again ha ha !! of course becoming new parents takes alot of getting used too !

how are you finding being a mummy ? isnt it just the best thing ever !!XX


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

being a mummy IS the best thing ever ... it really tops anything else i have ever experienced or been!!!

gabs is taking to it like a duck to water!  bless her ... she really bonded with lucia from birth and talks spanish to her, which she didnt with the bump, so she has her own thing goign on with the baby.

she found the birth a bit traumatic in away ... but i think she is very glad she was there to see her come out.  wowieeee what a day that was.

have i recommended to you natal hypnotherapy cds?  get them.  really helped the prepare for the labour, and i really was a calm cucumber for the first 10 hours or so!!

cant believe you are 35 weeks!!  so fab.

do you know what you are having?
flavour wise i mean?  lol i was so relieved when a BABY came out ....    id had dreams of giving birth to cats, and other crazy things in the run up!

got to go to bed now.

love ax

sorry for hijackign this thread....


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey,
We'd also be up for a London meet up. August or September would be fine with us. No major plans set in stone yet!
Lisa and Laura x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

We can do any time in august or september apart from 7th - 14th September as im away sunnying myself


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Howdy, 

Have lost trck of my diary now....but I know we are busy w/e 19th & 26th in Sept

There are also a few dates in Aug too but not sure. Are we looking at a sat or sun

Would be good to see if we can agree on some dates and go from there?

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

ok so lets through some dates around people.... how are people for the 5th September?


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

lesbo_mum said:


> ok so lets through some dates around people...


I was just thinking the same thing!!!

At this stage I can't do the 5th September,

Sorry


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

ok how about 29th August guys


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry can't do that either- Its Bank holiday weekend.  

The first date I could do would be 12th Sept.

Unfortantly we are not going to be able to sort a date for everyone, so if others can make the dates I can't, don't worry about me!

Shall we start a poll with possible dates on it?

B x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

hi guys - 

we will hopefully be on the 2ww in september (maybe slightly before) so don't want to commit to anything at the moment - we'll have to see what everyone else decides and then we will be really happy to come if we can 

xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Pinktink, 

Considering this was your idea, why don't we try and go for the August date then, as it would be good to meet up with everyone before the end of the Summer?

If not how about does anyone fancy Reading Pride? I've never been so can't commment, but is nice centrally located in South UK for people from S/E/W to come to Just an idea............

We are up for anything!!! (most things) 

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I think we may go to reading pride as some of my friends are going and its only a hour or so away from us... We could meet there if anyone is going?


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, we would love to go but normally hate going to these things on our own (billy no "g&l" mates)....so if anyone is up for it we will meet anyone! 

x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll check with DP tonight and if we are def going to reading pride on 5th Sept we'll def be up to meeting up with you guys


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

hey - we'd be up for meeting for reading pride - it's not too far from us...

xx


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

we would be up for a london meet but you lot seem to never be able to make a date!!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Lets arrange a date?

What about going with the original date 30th August?

L
x


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

SOUNDS GOOD!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

im game  for then!


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys 

We are pretty sure we can make that day  

L & A xx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

We would love to come will have to see where we are at in tx hopefully will be having ec early sept

stephx


----------

